# Need Help!!! 2003 Liberty Overheated



## jgsxr750 (Feb 16, 2006)

my wifes 2003 jeep liberty overheated today. vehicle has 150k miles and she has put every mile on it since it was new. car never overheated or had problems with coolant system in the past. i found a small crack at the top of the radiator and plan on changing that plus water pump, t-stat and hoses. what would have caused this to happen out the blue? is this a normal issue with this car and does anyone think the head gasket is bad? Just had new tranny put in at 130k miles but other than that the car has only cost we brakes and 2 sets of tires. Any help is greatly appreciated. Great site.


----------



## snowrangler (Nov 21, 2010)

Do not jump to head gasket conclution! Ihad one of these with so called head gasket problems diagnosed by another shop- during my teardown and diagnosis I found a casting plug on back side of water pump leeking into timming chain area and down into oil pan making oil milky just like a head gasket would


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

My 06 ate a water pump at 80K, easiest WP swap I've ever done it is a 15 minute job.


----------



## c2weech (Jan 4, 2010)

jgsxr750;1297307 said:


> my wifes 2003 jeep liberty overheated today. vehicle has 150k miles and she has put every mile on it since it was new. car never overheated or had problems with coolant system in the past. i found a small crack at the top of the radiator and plan on changing that plus water pump, t-stat and hoses. what would have caused this to happen out the blue? is this a normal issue with this car and does anyone think the head gasket is bad? Just had new tranny put in at 130k miles but other than that the car has only cost we brakes and 2 sets of tires. Any help is greatly appreciated. Great site.


Same thing happened to my girlfriends '02 liberty at about 140k. Small crack at the top of radiator. New radiator, t stat, and water pump changed. been good as new for the last 8k miles so I would say this is a normal Liberty issue


----------

